# Must Have Upset The Wrong Person



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Every time i place an ad on criagslist , the ad is flagged and removed. This just happened recently and I think I know who is doing it.

Had a guy come over about 10 days ago and he got pissed off because I would not negotiate on the price. I almost always do as I price an item with a cushion to negotiate. It almost always works as I learned that people love to haggle so I just ask a little more than I really want and then we come to a "deal" which the buyer is happy with.

a win-win.

But this guy was different. he had a bad attitude from the get-go and I decided i would not budge on the price. Not even 5 dollars which really pissed him off. Anyway he stormed off.

Now , every new ad I put on craigs gets flagged. It's gotta be this moron.

But as usual , the internet has the answer. I googled the problem and all you have to do is "view" your ad about 20 times and it will be very difficult to flag. something aboout the flag/view ratio.

Yo just gotta love people.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If that means you need us to view it, post away! Post the link here and I'll keep hitting it.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If that means you need us to view it, post away! Post the link here and I'll keep hitting it.



Same here!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Evert Time You Revise/edit an ad, even with a comma or period, the flag counter is reset to zero. Or, use the "Trojan Horse" method, which is Post an ad for something else, and wait until it gets on Page 2. Then revise the ad with what you are actually selling.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I've got 3 ads currently listed on CL, and every one of them is aggressively priced to sell. I do my research prior that is pretty much nation-wide as well as locally. An old school Ariens snowblower, a couple vintage stereo receivers, and a couple old Kirby vacuum cleaners with all the attachments.

I label the ads "price is firm and cash only" because I know their value. EVERY potential buyer wants the price knocked down. 

I've got two old school early 1970's stereo receivers that look like brand new and operate perfect. I've studied listings' prices on them at 3 different sites the last couple years. I collect old school electronics and enjoy knowing what my gear is worth - so I try to keep up on their "going rates". My units are better looking than what I see out there, there's no "but this doesn't work" about them, and a CL buyer can actually SEE AND HEAR them as I describe them. 

I'm also $50-$150 lower than other listings out there currently on Ebay and Audiogon for the exact same piece.

Can't sell them. Lots of "well if you were $50 lower, I'd buy it today". I stand firm, then I never hear from them again. It's very frustrating. I suspect the holiday season is what's driving this. 

Yet if they're a smart shopper, they know I am low on price. It's already "discounted". My view is...if you go to Best Buy to buy a TV that you know just got dropped 25% in price, you're not gonna slide up to the checkout line and haggle, then walk when you get rejected. You already know it's on sale!

I guess I'm different. When I buy something off CL, I know absolutely positively 100% everything about what I'm buying, and whether their listed price is what the market says it should be. I do my research before I even consider contacting them.

I don't even bother to contact them if I think it's over-priced. Ever. The only time I've ever haggled is when I go to actually see whatever it is, and what they say about it isn't truly the case, yet I'm still interested in it anyway.

Otherwise, I thank them politely for their time and say no, and I tell them why I'm saying no.

A couple years ago, I was selling a high class integrated stereo amplifier from the mid 1970's. Perfect cosmetically and worked perfect. Listed it for $250, which I knew was the going rate for it. A guy emailed me, said very interested, would come right over, which he did.

When he got there and listened to it, saw it was exactly as I described, he held out $50 cash and said take it or leave it. And got angry when I didn't accept it. "Well, what will you take?"

$250. He left in a huff. I got the $250 the next day, no questions asked.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Evert Time You Revise/edit an ad, even with a comma or period, the flag counter is reset to zero. Or, use the "Trojan Horse" method, which is Post an ad for something else, and wait until it gets on Page 2. Then revise the ad with what you are actually selling.


good to know. thanks.

every little bit help thwart the jerks and competition.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tlshawks said:


> I've got 3 ads currently listed on CL, and every one of them is aggressively priced to sell. I do my research prior that is pretty much nation-wide as well as locally. An old school Ariens snowblower, a couple vintage stereo receivers, and a couple old Kirby vacuum cleaners with all the attachments.
> 
> I label the ads "price is firm and cash only" because I know their value. EVERY potential buyer wants the price knocked down.
> 
> ...


well, i was the same way as most people knew my price was fair and appreciated the workmanship. In fact about 88% ( I keep records , haha )of the people who show up buy it at my asking price. The thing was getting them here to look. I don't put "firm" in my ads as that turns a lot of potential buyers away.

people love to haggle so I put best offer or better yet "willing to negotiate" that gets then to the house to look at it. Once I get them here they will usually buy. I almost always add on $50-100 extra to something knowing that people feel they have to "win" a negotiation.

Sometimes i will offer to deliver and that closes the deal. They go away happy and I get what I wanted in the first place. And actually people who go away happy will buy from you again or tell their friends about you. I have had maybe 1 or 2 sales out of 10 from people who have bought from me before or told a friend.

It's more fun this way also. I used to like to "win" but now I'd rather make it a win-win.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> well, i was the same way as most people knew my price was fair and appreciated the workmanship. In fact about 88% ( I keep records , haha )of the people who show up buy it at my asking price. The thing was getting them here to look. I don't put "firm" in my ads as that turns a lot of potential buyers away.
> 
> people love to haggle so I put best offer or better yet "willing to negotiate" that gets then to the house to look at it. Once I get them here they will usually buy. I almost always add on $50-100 extra to something knowing that people feel they have to "win" a negotiation.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I get this way of doing it.

I simply never ran into this before this fall. I've sold roughly 25 things on CL through the years, never once dropped my price and they usually sold within the first 1-2 contacts.

All 3 of my listings, I'm 3 deep or more in misses. Simply never happened before.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Try Facebook Market place......I'll get 0 hits from CL and 20 hits a day from Marketplace. I also raise the price so they can haggle....If they don't haggle, I drop the price just to see the look on their face.....


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

When I place an ad on craigslist, I set the price higher than I want. The buyers then start the game. I tell them I won't accept offers over the internet. They have to come over and look at what ever I'm selling. When they get here, if they like it they can make an offer. I negotiate to my preset price. The buyer always think they got a deal.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> Try Facebook Market place......I'll get 0 hits from CL and 20 hits a day from Marketplace. I also raise the price so they can haggle....If they don't haggle, I drop the price just to see the look on their face.....


It's been my experience that facebook has more ridiculous low ballers. I get messages with their low offers sight unseen. just time wasters it seems but i have sold 3-4 things on there. maybe 10 times more on craigs. But i will try the marketplace again.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

tlshawks said:


> I've sold roughly 25 things on CL through the years, never once dropped my price and they usually sold within the first 1-2 contacts.


 That's been my experience lately. The last few things I've listed, including our 20+ year old 30inch snowblower that was replaced by our new Ariens Pro32, sold for full listed price in cash with zero haggling. I'm careful to clean things up, take very detailed photos, and carefully describe what I'm selling so buyers are never surprised when they arrive. Like others have said, I do my research and know what things are worth in the used Craigslist marketplace and say that openly in my listings. Maybe that deters folks from wanting to haggle, but in any case it's working well at the moment.


BTW, I was very happy to get $700 cash for my 20+ year old 30inch MTD snowblower. The buyer was so pleased with what he saw that he didn't even ask me to start it. But I did, from dead cold (hand on the muffler) with a single pull, just to avoid questions. And then it powered its own way up the ramps into his pickup bed. Helped ease the sticker shock from that new Pro32! {gasp}


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

IDEngineer said:


> That's been my experience lately. The last few things I've listed, including our 20+ year old 30inch snowblower that was replaced by our new Ariens Pro32, sold for full listed price in cash with zero haggling. I'm careful to clean things up, take very detailed photos, and carefully describe what I'm selling so buyers are never surprised when they arrive. Like others have said, I do my research and know what things are worth in the used Craigslist marketplace and say that openly in my listings. Maybe that deters folks from wanting to haggle, but in any case it's working well at the moment.
> 
> 
> BTW, I was very happy to get $700 cash for my 20+ year old 30inch MTD snowblower. The buyer was so pleased with what he saw that he didn't even ask me to start it. But I did, from dead cold (hand on the muffler) with a single pull, just to avoid questions. And then it powered its own way up the ramps into his pickup bed. Helped ease the sticker shock from that new Pro32! {gasp}


I like dealing with people like you and i treat potential buyers the same way. upfront with everything and I encourage people to bring a mechanic, ask a lot of questions , and even tell them that I am not in any hurry to sell .if they want to come back the next day that works for me. I think people have a sense about that and then buy. even if they have a problem the next week or month or several months later I will go to their home and fix it free.

that has only happened a couple times but it pays dividends in the long run with referrals.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

I also add a bit of fudge factor when selling on CL, but I've been surprised how many people just pay my asking prices.

I've found the secret to quick sales with minimal aggravation is a thorough and honest description, including the bad stuff; and a lot of pictures, also including the bad stuff. Dents, rust spots, etc. Also try to answer every possible stupid question in the ad. It reduces (but doesn't eliminate) the number of calls and emails you'll get asking those stupid questions.

I once included an explanation that the Lysol smell in a car I was selling was due to a mouse nest in the heater ducts that I'd recently removed. It also included pictures of the car from every possible angle, including underneath it, along with every ding, dent, and insult the car had ever suffered. The car sold to the first looker for $100.00 under asking.

Richard


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

This is more or less exactly what I've been doing with my listings. Details, great images, what isn't working if applicable.

For my snowblower (which runs perfect and looks fantastic for it's age) I do believe no snow ain't helping at all, for the other local ones listed don't seem to be moving either. 4 replies now (had another last night) over 10 days, nobody buying, not even setting up a chance to look at it. But it is a crowded lot at the moment also...LOTS of blowers for sale.

If we'd simply get snow, I believe it'll go quick.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

When I first started posting on your GL equivalent here in Canada which is Kijiji I quickly received a hate response from a responder naming himself as GMTech. My ad was that I repaired GM FOBs. The email said " I know who you are" " If you keep posting that you repair these for such a ridiculously low price we will send the tax guy after you " I called the RCMP and notified them of the threat. They found the email came from a GM dealer computer in their break room which everybody had access to and that gmail nickname had been created that day. I later speculated who it was and been having fun ever since.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

nothing but problems with cl around me. low ballers scammers, and rip off's , one tried to get away by shorting the cash pile saying it's all there, and got ticked off when it was counted and it was 20 short,he than said well i don't have any more cash so why don't you take it anyway? told him to take a walk, another sound funny so i agreed to meet him, where? local PD parking lot,

when i sold my 824 powershift, a guy drove 70 miles than said i don't want to go home without it! good running ones are so rare, only had 250 of the agreed 350,he went home without it. guess he thought i would take the amount he had anyway, wrong ! waited and got 400 the next snow fall


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I am just curious how someone has been able to ID your Ad postings and flag them. You must be using the same location info, or providing a phone number (???) Maybe doctor that type of information up a little bit differently for each Ad, as well as the other tactics mentioned. 

As for all of the CL and FB marketplace shenanigans . . . yes it is part of the 'fun' of selling used equipment. I sold 2 blowers last month and got a decent price but did leave some room for haggling. Everybody likes to think they are getting a break on the price. If nobody is willing to come near your price, then you know you are too high. 

I also you can flag a CL respondent, if they use the email method. I flagged a guy that responded to my 'Cash Only' Ad and wanted to pay $50 more than asking price (sight unseen) via bank check that his 'assistant' would send me. lain:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tpenfield said:


> I am just curious how someone has been able to ID your Ad postings and flag them. You must be using the same location info, or providing a phone number (???) Maybe doctor that type of information up a little bit differently for each Ad, as well as the other tactics mentioned.
> 
> As for all of the CL and FB marketplace shenanigans . . . yes it is part of the 'fun' of selling used equipment. I sold 2 blowers last month and got a decent price but did leave some room for haggling. Everybody likes to think they are getting a break on the price. If nobody is willing to come near your price, then you know you are too high.
> 
> I also you can flag a CL respondent, if they use the email method. I flagged a guy that responded to my 'Cash Only' Ad and wanted to pay $50 more than asking price (sight unseen) via bank check that his 'assistant' would send me. lain:


yes, you're right my ads all have the same wording practically since they do so well. usually the first person who shows up buys it. so yes , I am shaking up the content of the ads. the same jerk has been trolling my ads with bad emails telling me how stupid I am and that i will never sell at that price etc. when i sell something i edit the ad saying SOLD SOLD! in the title. this infuriates him and he lets me know about it. 

found out he buys and sells a little. I have actually repaired one of his machines for a neighbor who unfortunately bought a Honda from him.

anyway , been having fun posting phony ads with very low prices thatdo not sound like mine at all. he responds with ph number ( then i know it is him) and I email direct him to some out of the way address about 15 miles a way. one time I gave him the the PD address.

He'll probably get tired of this before I do. I only respond once thru the CL reply option.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> anyway , been having fun posting phony ads with very low prices thatdo not sound like mine at all. he responds with ph number ( then i know it is him) and I email direct him to some out of the way address about 15 miles a way. one time I gave him the the PD address.
> 
> He'll probably get tired of this before I do. I only respond once thru the CL reply option.



That is so diabolical...…...I LOVE IT! :devil:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Most of the blowers I've sold have either been through CL or word of mouth. I've tried to be up-front with every buyer and most want to haggle but it's usually been $5-$10 which I factor in ahead of time. Only had one person come back to complain and that was about 6-9 months after purchase. I told him if it was in the same condition I sold it to him I'd give him his $$ back. 20 miles to go there and found there was a minor issue: they backed into it with his SUV and broke the handlebars and bent the flywheel cover. Being I had both on a parts machine I offered him about 1/2 what he paid for it, which he took. He admitted he was pissed with the wife for backing into it and thought I should give him back 100% of his money even though it was damaged. I told him if he bought a car, crashed it if he thought the dealer would give him back all of his money, and left.

Most interesting one was I listed 4 rims with 2 new snow tires from a truck I got rid of for $50. Plenty of pictures, first guy calls says that's fine and comes over - said he'd pay $10. Told him to take a hike and the 2d guy comes and buys them for my asking price. And he was happy to pay my $50 asking price.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

i love to give the buyer the pd address to meet at, watch them start to pull in than rush out away from the camera's those you know were going to try something .

many seem to be watching too many of those tv shows about that family in the AK outback living off the land,barter for this bater for that .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

HCBPH said:


> Most of the blowers I've sold have either been through CL or word of mouth. I've tried to be up-front with every buyer and most want to haggle but it's usually been $5-$10 which I factor in ahead of time. Only had one person come back to complain and that was about 6-9 months after purchase. I told him if it was in the same condition I sold it to him I'd give him his $$ back. 20 miles to go there and found there was a minor issue: they backed into it with his SUV and broke the handlebars and bent the flywheel cover. Being I had both on a parts machine I offered him about 1/2 what he paid for it, which he took. He admitted he was pissed with the wife for backing into it and thought I should give him back 100% of his money even though it was damaged. I told him if he bought a car, crashed it if he thought the dealer would give him back all of his money, and left.
> 
> Most interesting one was I listed 4 rims with 2 new snow tires from a truck I got rid of for $50. Plenty of pictures, first guy calls says that's fine and comes over - said he'd pay $10. Told him to take a hike and the 2d guy comes and buys them for my asking price. And he was happy to pay my $50 asking price.


I don't mind haggling but can't stand lowballing.

had 2 guys come from about 50 miles away. told them in email that price was close to firm and they replied OK> they got here and offered me $500 less on a $1800 item. I just smiled and told them "sorry you wasted your time"

they couldn't believe it.

I guess it works on some people but never me. 

that night someone tried to steal my generator. But it was cable locked to a beam. It was pulled out and when whoever tried realized it was locked they left. wonder who that was?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> anyway , been having fun posting phony ads with very low prices thatdo not sound like mine at all. he responds with ph number ( then i know it is him) and I email direct him to some out of the way address about 15 miles a way. one time I gave him the the PD address.
> 
> He'll probably get tired of this before I do. I only respond once thru the CL reply option.


FWIW, I don't know how CL handles this stuff, but now you *are* putting up ads that actually should be flagged for removal. These are essentially spam/phishing ads. If these are posted with your normal CL account (or your normal IP address), I could understand CL viewing these as a mark against your account, even if they sided with you on your actual/legitimate ads.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> FWIW, I don't know how CL handles this stuff, but now you *are* putting up ads that actually should be flagged for removal. These are essentially spam/phishing ads. If these are posted with your normal CL account (or your normal IP address), I could understand CL viewing these as a mark against your account, even if they sided with you on your actual/legitimate ads.


good point. noted. as soon as he responds I delete the post and have only done it a couple times.

but i need to get rid of this pest.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

HCBPH said:


> Most interesting one was I listed 4 rims with 2 new snow tires from a truck I got rid of for $50. Plenty of pictures, first guy calls says that's fine and comes over - said he'd pay $10. Told him to take a hike and the 2d guy comes and buys them for my asking price. And he was happy to pay my $50 asking price.


 My most interesting was listing a really nice name brand leather couch and loveseat set. A couple showed up complete with small child in tow. Inspected the furniture in great detail, all the time I'm explaining where it came from and various advantages. Then the wife tries to really lowball me. I mean, it was embarrassing. The husband actually contradicted her right in front of me and said my price was fair. They almost got into a fight over it right in front of me and their child. Finally the wife gives me my full asking price in cash, I help the husband load it into their truck, and away they go.


I forgot to delete the listing until late that evening. I logged onto CL to do that and saw my furniture, for sale, from the new owners - for 2X what I had asked! They had arranged it on their backyard patio for new photos but zero question they was the same items. The best part was that the accompanying text was basically a transcription of what I had told them when they were inspecting it at my house... some of the phrases were exact quotes. I shook my head, deleted my listing, and have no idea what eventually happened. Maybe that's how they make a living. Yikes.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

IDEngineer said:


> My most interesting was listing a really nice name brand leather couch and loveseat set. A couple showed up complete with small child in tow. Inspected the furniture in great detail, all the time I'm explaining where it came from and various advantages. Then the wife tries to really lowball me. I mean, it was embarrassing. The husband actually contradicted her right in front of me and said my price was fair. They almost got into a fight over it right in front of me and their child. Finally the wife gives me my full asking price in cash, I help the husband load it into their truck, and away they go.
> 
> 
> I forgot to delete the listing until late that evening. I logged onto CL to do that and saw my furniture, for sale, from the new owners - for 2X what I had asked! They had arranged it on their backyard patio for new photos but zero question they was the same items. The best part was that the accompanying text was basically a transcription of what I had told them when they were inspecting it at my house... some of the phrases were exact quotes. I shook my head, deleted my listing, and have no idea what eventually happened. Maybe that's how they make a living. Yikes.


I suppose they can do that, but it sure comes off BAD BAD BAD!:surprise:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I sold a Gravely Tractor cheap to a young man as I thought he would be interested in restoring or using it...saw it on CL next day for twice what I sold it for......lesson learned....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

IDEngineer said:


> My most interesting was listing a really nice name brand leather couch and loveseat set. A couple showed up complete with small child in tow. Inspected the furniture in great detail, all the time I'm explaining where it came from and various advantages. Then the wife tries to really lowball me. I mean, it was embarrassing. The husband actually contradicted her right in front of me and said my price was fair. They almost got into a fight over it right in front of me and their child. Finally the wife gives me my full asking price in cash, I help the husband load it into their truck, and away they go.
> 
> 
> I forgot to delete the listing until late that evening. I logged onto CL to do that and saw my furniture, for sale, from the new owners - for 2X what I had asked! They had arranged it on their backyard patio for new photos but zero question they was the same items. The best part was that the accompanying text was basically a transcription of what I had told them when they were inspecting it at my house... some of the phrases were exact quotes. I shook my head, deleted my listing, and have no idea what eventually happened. Maybe that's how they make a living. Yikes.


nothing wrong with it if they can pull it off. 

it's what makes the world go round.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> I sold a Gravely Tractor cheap to a young man as I thought he would be interested in restoring or using it...saw it on CL next day for twice what I sold it for......lesson learned....



sometimes that happens. i have heard so many stories , so many sob stories. People have diseases that tell you all about their health problems or they have no job , or whatever. I'm not running a charity. But I have given away a bunch of snowblowers free in the last couple years to families in need. If I get a free one , I fix it and give it away. 

I have a 6th sense about people and usually can smell a con or the real deal. I have actually turned down someone who has offered me my full asking price 2-3 times in the last year and a half because i did not like their vibe. it's usually a rude person or arrogant and I tell them that i changed my mind about selling. I don't care. If I don't like someone I won't sell or negotiate.

and get this, the next day sell it to a very nice couple for a 100 less because they were genuine nice people.

My wife thinks i'm crazy sometimes but we don't need the money and i sleep well at night.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> If I don't like someone I won't sell or negotiate. and get this, the next day sell it to a very nice couple for a 100 less because they were genuine nice people. My wife thinks i'm crazy sometimes but we don't need the money and i sleep well at night.


 I have three rules of business:


1) Have fun
2) Make money
3) Only do business with people you trust


Sound like you understand Rule #3 quite well!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> If I don't like someone I won't sell or negotiate. The next day sell it to a very nice couple for a 100 less because they were genuine nice people.
> 
> My wife thinks i'm crazy sometimes but we don't need the money and i sleep well at night.


And you might never know when you made a mistake and the rude buyer was just having a really bad day or the nice couple was scamming you but there is something to be said for you feeling good about the choices you make. I agree that getting top dollar isn't the most important part as long as I feel I'm selling to the right person. Just my two cents. :wink2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

As a buyer, if I showed up with the agreed-on amount, in cash, and the seller suddenly wouldn't sell it to me, I would be kinda miffed. 

Not saying you shouldn't do what you feel is right. I don't know how those people came across. 

But if you set a criteria of $XXX, and I provide that amount, it seems to me like I should then be able to buy the item. As long as I'm not suddenly adding in stuff like "By the way, I also need you to deliver it", etc.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> As a buyer, if I showed up with the agreed-on amount, in cash, and the seller suddenly wouldn't sell it to me, I would be kinda miffed.
> 
> Not saying you shouldn't do what you feel is right. I don't know how those people came across.
> 
> But if you set a criteria of $XXX, and I provide that amount, it seems to me like I should then be able to buy the item. As long as I'm not suddenly adding in stuff like "By the way, I also need you to deliver it", etc.


I do understand your point.

some people were real jerks. usually it started with low balling. then they usually tell me they can buy new for a couple hundred dollars more. then they keep arguing about the price I want. It goes on too long and i start to lose my patience .

I wrap things up by saying " you're right, maybe you should buy new........good luck."

then they change their minds and want to buy and i say forget it. go buy new. they were jerky during the whole process. It takes a lot for me to lose my patience especially when someone brings all that cash. these are the same people who will buy from you and be a general PIA after the sale nit picking every little issue. I am speaking from years of experience on buying and selling.

this has happened maybe 3 times out of over a hundred transactions or so. The vast majority of people are super nice.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> this has happened maybe 3 times out of over a hundred transactions or so. The vast majority of people are super nice.


Sorry they started out with low-balling, etc. I'm glad that most of the transactions have been good. I like to think that most people are decent, and I try to treat them accordingly.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

wonder if it's a ca and ny area thing as those seems to be more like alaska bush people ,


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

With lowballers I usually say I'll keep your number and if doesn't sell at the price I'll give you a call. Works out nice as nobody gets dismissed rudely. I've actually met some nice lowballers, and use them to dump stuff I prefer not to work on myself, like chainsaws, and some other make and models rather not touch.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

guilateen02 said:


> With lowballers I usually say I'll keep your number and if doesn't sell at the price I'll give you a call. Works out nice as nobody gets dismissed rudely.


That's good, I like that. :thumbsup: Everyone kinda wins.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

guilateen02 said:


> With lowballers I usually say I'll keep your number and if doesn't sell at the price I'll give you a call. Works out nice as nobody gets dismissed rudely. I've actually met some nice lowballers, and use them to dump stuff I prefer not to work on myself, like chainsaws, and some other make and models rather not touch.


I rarely get a lowballer in person. the ones I get are from emails and/or messages when they lowball sight unseen. I used to reply for them and come over and see but that's a waste of time as they never do. I just ignore low ball offers thru email and messages. It never has resulted in a sale.

I have worked with a couple nice lowballers in the past as in trading and bartering. I come across free chainsaws, pressure washers , wood chippers , etc from time to time and they make good bartering tools with these guys.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Lowballers are never buyers. But had one that I unloaded a machine that was an absolute pain in my a$$, never happier to sell something cheap and get it out of my hair. To top it off, the guy came to buy a 8hp, 28in MTD from me with a first generation Rav4. I never thought a machine that big would fit in the back of one of those, but he got it in.


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

I always put “If listing is visible, item is still for sale,” and “Include your cell # in reply.”

Most “Is this item still available?” Messages are bots.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CarbineMan said:


> I always put “If listing is visible, item is still for sale,” and “Include your cell # in reply.”
> 
> Most “Is this item still available?” Messages are bots.


yes . found that out the hardway. plus they are getting more creative with asking . It's sounds like a real person the way they word it. it's like they take your ad and ask specific questions. then you get inundated with spam the next day.

so , yes. I write that in ad plus request a phone number.


----------

